
Reddit: Pokemon Go blocked in india - govindpatel
https://www.reddit.com/r/pokemongo/comments/4u0ywu/blocked_in_india/
======
Talha-Ansari
Yeah in many cities of India it shows plain green lands nothing else, Pokemon
Go working fine last night but it starts getting this problem from today!

